# Syntax für den Dateinamen



## Guest (16. Jan 2009)

hallo allerseits

habe den folgenden code:

```
PrintWriter pWriter = new PrintWriter("C:/Temp/output/data.txt");
```

Die Verzeichnisstruktur ist vorhanden! Jedoch bekomme ich immer die folgende Meldung:


```
Exception in thread "main" java.io.FileNotFoundException: "C:\Temp\output\data.txt" (Die Syntax für den Dateinamen, Verzeichnisnamen oder die Datenträgerbezeichnung ist falsch)
	at java.io.FileOutputStream.open(Native Method) ...
```

habe auch mit 

```
PrintWriter pWriter = new PrintWriter("C:\\Temp\\output\\data.txt");
```
prbiert, jedoch auch ohne erfolgt. 

was ist hier das problem (bin ich schon für die pensionierung reif)?

nochmals: die verzeichnisstruktur ist vorhanden, eclipse schon ein paar mal neugestartet, die comuter neu gestartet. und, die schreibrechte in das zielverzeichnis habe ich auch (es ist nicht 'schreibgeschützt'). 

danke[/code]


----------



## Ebenius (16. Jan 2009)

Seltsam. Kenne ich nicht. Ich würde erstmal testen:
	
	
	
	





```
new File("C:\\").getCanonicalFile();
new File("C:\\Temp").getCanonicalFile();
new File("C:\\Temp\\output").getCanonicalFile();
new File("C:\\Temp\\output\\data.txt").getCanonicalFile();
```

Mal gucken wo's hängt.

Ebenius


----------

